# Epoxy tips?



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 8, 2013)

I use ca for tubes and have been happy generally happy but going to give 5 min epoxy a try.  

Any tips on mixing or applying?   Do you still scuff tubes?


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 8, 2013)

Make sure to plug the ends of your tubes. It's not fun cleaning out epoxy from inside the tube.  DAMHIKT!  I use sheets of dental wax but there are lots of other options as well.

If you are using 5-minute epoxy, don't mix more than maybe 2 pens worth at a time or it will harden on you before you can use it.  Don't try to get that one last tube in if it's already started to gel.


You can easily tint your epoxy, but don't use more than a drop of paint or it will gum up the mix in my experience anyway.


I scuff the tubes primarily just to get any oils and oxidation off.


Epoxy is well behaved when mixing on a simple note pad (think grocery list) sheet of paper.  Mix it up with a popsicle stick and when you're done just peel the top sheet of paper off the pad and throw it away.  


That's about all I have for you at the moment.


----------



## edstreet (Aug 8, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> I use ca for tubes and have been happy generally happy but going to give 5 min epoxy a try.
> 
> Any tips on mixing or applying?   Do you still scuff tubes?



er 'scuff' is something that I often see misused on this site.   From the epoxy testing that was done a few years ago I learned that the best bonding surface for any type of glue/epoxy joint is bead blasting, sanding was much lower down on the list.

However, it really depends on how much strength the joint needs.  I would wager a bet that most glue joints on pens are of lower quality when it comes to bonding and application.

When it came to wood to metal bonding super glue was ranked a C, the notes given was to fill small voids and cracks.


As for mixing that varies by the type used but I think 2 minutes is normal/average if you will.  My goto epoxy is E120HP.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 8, 2013)

I wasn't thinking about plugging the tubes.  Anybody else use something different to plug the ends?

Anybody not plug the ends and not have problems?


----------



## edstreet (Aug 8, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> I wasn't thinking about plugging the tubes.  Anybody else use something different to plug the ends?
> 
> Anybody not plug the ends and not have problems?



I dont plug.  When using a slow drying epoxy you have the luxury of just wiping the tube out  Plugging helps with fast drying


----------



## ashaw (Aug 8, 2013)

I have switched from ca to epoxy six months ago.  I use 5 min with no problem.  I do not even plug the tubes.  I cleanup after square the blanks.  That way i am putting a bevel on the tube.  I have removed the issues that I had with CA.


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 8, 2013)

I plug with dental wax, some use Playdough.  I have not had good luck with the Playdough, can't seem to get it to stay in the tube.  A potato works.  I also sand the tubes to give the epoxy something to bite into.  I use 15 min. epoxy and can do 3 or 4 tube per batch.  Make sure you twist and move the tube back and forth to get as much epoxy in the hole as possible.


----------



## NittanyLion (Aug 8, 2013)

I started out using CA, but now prefer epoxy and use it in about 90% of the time.....I scuff with 100 grit, do not plug, clean up after squaring up the blank.  I turned a tool out of wood to insert the tube, this keeps most if not all of the epoxy out of the inside of the tube.  The only time I use CA is when I'm using CA to stabilize loose wood or if doing a complex segmentation without metal(Always epoxy for aluminum or copper).


----------



## Russknan (Aug 8, 2013)

I've been using 5 min epoxy for some time now. I abandoned thick CA after several episodes of . . . "Premature Adhesion". Haven't had a relapse since switching. I scuff the tubes and plug the leading end with plumber's putty. Then, holding a finger over the plugged end, I push the putty from the other end with a chopstick. Easing up with my finger, I let the putty stick out a bit from the end, rounded over a bit, but no wider than the tube. Next, just mix up the glue and go. After the epoxy has hardened, use the chop stick again to push the plumber's putty the rest of the way out the end of the tube. The putty can be reused over and over. A small tub is inexpensive, and probably could supply a whole club! You will still have to do a tiny bit of scraping inside with an Exacta knife, but I usually do that after squaring the blank on my disc sander. If this sounds complicated, it isn't. Took much longer to type this than do it. I believe I've gotten MUCH better adhesion than with CA. Can only do about 4 individual blanks with one mixing (after tubes are prepared) with the 5 Min. Have to get some of the 30 Min some day. Hope this helps. Russ


----------



## Waluy (Aug 8, 2013)

I use 5 min epoxy, and don't plug. I clean the epoxy out of the tube after it has set some but not fully hardened (gummy stage it gets to after about 4 minutes. As far as roughing up the tube I just do some real light scratches with 100 grit. I just wrap the 100 grit around the tube and pull the tube out with a twisting motion.


----------



## bjbear76 (Aug 8, 2013)

Same story here - switched from Ca to epoxy a few months ago and glad I did.  Sometimes I'll plug the tube with wax, sometimes not.  I f I notice epoxy inside the tube, I'll use a pipe cleaner to wipe it out before it dries.  Your bushings will fit the tubes better and no more blanks coming loose (especially acrylics)


----------



## Lonn (Aug 8, 2013)

*Release compound*

I use epoxy but apply a compound used to lub electrical wiring to be pulled through conduits. Apply the compound with q tip , push epoxy
out after dry with a small reverse ground gouge , clean with alcohol prior to assembling pen parts to tubes also with epoxy.


----------



## MarkD (Aug 8, 2013)

I plug the tubes with plumbers putty ( quite inexpensive and readily available  ).
After I insert the tubes I wait 10 minutes or so and remove the putty brom the tubes before the expoxy sets real hard.
I mix the 5 min epoxy on inexpensive post-it notes. The sticky side keeps the paper from moving while stirring and after the epoxy dries I throw it away.  No messy cleanup.


----------



## gimpy (Aug 8, 2013)

I use 15 min. epoxy, I don not plug the tubes......

I scuff up my tubes on the lathe, 
I take a 7 mm mandrel, put on lathe and 
use 100 grit once up and down the "tubes"
yes, can do several tubes at one time

After the epoxy dries, I square the blanks 

never had any issues 

Dan, we should get together some time,


----------



## LagniappeRob (Aug 8, 2013)

5 or 15 minute epoxy - whichever is nearest to me at the moment. 15 if I'm doing more than a few tubes.  I use children's modeling clay  but the non air-drying type! I wouldn't use Playdoh as it dries out. I'm still on the same $3 pack of modeling clay I bought last year sometime. After switching to epoxy there was no more blanks with 1/4 to 1/2 a tub sticking out from the CA setting up too quickly.

Edit -

this is what I bought:  http://www.amazon.com/Crayola-Modeling-Pieces-Yellow-Green/dp/B00006I9V1


----------



## Brian G (Aug 8, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Anybody else use something different to plug the ends?


 
I tried using those squishy ear plugs once.  Don't do that.  :redface:


----------



## Borderbear (Aug 8, 2013)

So are you putting the epozy on the tube and inside the blank?  If so how does one get the epoxy in the blank??

Ive been using CA and pour the CA in the blank and use a q tip to ensure i have covered every bit.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 8, 2013)

Modelling clay from Hobby Lobby to plug end.  Q-tips to clean.

Ray


----------



## frank123 (Aug 8, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> I wasn't thinking about plugging the tubes.  Anybody else use something different to plug the ends?
> 
> Anybody not plug the ends and not have problems?




A slice of carrot or potato about 1/4 to 5/16 thick works pretty well for me.  

Carrot is somewhat firmer and holds a little tighter, or so it seems to me.

I imagine you could also use modeling clay effectively, but it might leave a residue on the inside of the tube that would need some solvent or something to remove fully.

It's only going to be in there for a few minutes.


----------



## Donovan (Aug 9, 2013)

I do not plug the tubes either. I clean the epoxy out just before it cure completely 
Donovan


----------



## jeff (Aug 9, 2013)

I use Double Bubble epoxy. I get 2-3 tubes per pack. I plug my tubes with dental wax, and when I remember, I scuff the tubes. I mix with a wide popsicle stick on a piece of cardboard and I use long cotton swabs to get it inside the blanks.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Aug 9, 2013)

I use 5 min epoxy and plug with pink dental wax. Scrub with a coarse file. I some times prefer to use Gorilla Glue, when I feel the fit of the tube is a bit loose. When using GG is advisable to use clamps to prevent the glue to push the tubes out of the blank.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 9, 2013)

I the dental wax widely available?  I've never looked for it before.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Aug 9, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> I the dental wax widely available?  I've never looked for it before.


At least in my area it is. I guess you can go to any dental supplier's store and get it. It comes in different widths and is very cheap.


----------



## edstreet (Aug 9, 2013)

You do know you can use shop towels, paper towels, kleenex to plug the tubes with and then just pull it out right after the tube is inserted.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 9, 2013)

edstreet said:


> You do know you can use shop towels, paper towels, kleenex to plug the tubes with and then just pull it out right after the tube is inserted.



Is that what you do?

Sounds easy enough.  I wonder why so many others use putty etc then?


----------



## edstreet (Aug 9, 2013)

Most often yes.


----------



## MillerTurnings (Aug 9, 2013)

I use flattened modeling clay, about 1/4" thick, and stick the sanded tube in like a cookie cutter to plug one end. The other end is put on a thin rubber stopper, then 5 minute epoxy applied and tube installed. The clay pushes right out after ends are squared on disc sander. I then debur the ends, and give a quick swipe inside the tube with a stainless steel brush used to clean furnace jets.


----------



## Russknan (Aug 9, 2013)

BTW, a pistol cleaning rod works great for final cleaning of the tubes before assembly. Buy just the rod (w/handle) and a couple of bore brushes. .45 and .308 should cover just about any pen tubes. The brushes are cheap and replaceable. Russ


----------



## flyitfast (Aug 9, 2013)

Most big box grocery stores have the dental wax in with dental floss,etc.
HF has a set of gun brushes for about $3-4. The different sizes fit most tubes that we use. They clean great, along with an XActo knife.
gordon


----------



## LL Woodworks (Aug 9, 2013)

I use LockTite Heavy Duty 5 min epoxy, lightly scuff the tubes (220  grit) I do not plug tubes. After the tube has been inserted about 90% of the way I begin wiping away epoxy as the last 10% is inserted.  I also always have Qtips and denatured alcohol handy to clean the inside of tubes in case epoxy get inside (and it does sometimes).


----------



## preacherman (Aug 9, 2013)

I also use LockTite 5 min epoxy. I do scuff the tubes with sandpaper, usually something like 150 or finer. Never plug the tubes but I do clean out the tubes before it hardens completely. I use an exacto knife for this.  I usually just mix enough for one or two pens. I use a little plastic pic tool that I had laying around to spread on tubes and into the blanks. I have had much better result with epoxy than CA. While using CA I had a few tubes not stick or release when I was trimming them.


----------



## teamtexas (Aug 10, 2013)

I've been using 5 min. epoxy with a bit of oil base paint to color it prior to application.  I back paint the tube with the epoxy with a q-tip.  I plug the ends of the tube with scrap Sculpty clay.

Dan


----------

